# lineare Gleichung programmieren



## BlueCross- (29. Nov 2013)

Hey zusammen, 
in der schule haben wir die Aufgabe bekommen, die Mitternachtsformal ( x1/x2= (-b +-Wurzel(b²-4*a*c)/(2*a) ) zu Programmieren.
Dies habe ich ohne Probleme gelöst.

```
import Prog1Tools.IOTools;

public class Mitternachtsformel
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{

		double x1; //ergebnis 1
		double x2; //erbegnis 2
		double a; //variable a
		double b; //variable b
		double c; //variable c
		double d; //Diskriminante
		double x = 0;// linearea lösung
		


		a = IOTools.readDouble("a= ");
		b = IOTools.readDouble("b= ");
		c = IOTools.readDouble("c= ");

		d= b*b-4*a*c; // berechnung der Diskriminate
		if (a == 0)
		{
			System.out.println("Es handelt sich um eine Lineare Gleichung");
			x = b*x+c;
		
			System.out.println(x);		
		}
		
		else
		{
		
			if(d<0)//keine lösung
			{
				System.out.println("Keine Lösung"); //programm ende fall 1
			}
			else
			{
				if (d>0)//zwei lösungen
				{
					x1= (-b +Math.sqrt((b*b)-(4*a*c)))/(2*a);//erste lösung
					x2= (-b - Math.sqrt((b*b)-(4*a*c)))/(2*a);//zweite lösung

					System.out.println("zwei lösungen. nämlich: " + x1 +" und: "+ x2);//programmende fall 2

				}
				else//eine Lösung
				{
					x1= -b/(2*a);//einzige lösung
					System.out.println("nur eine Lösung: " + x1);//programmende fall 3
				}
			}
		}
		return;
	}


}
```

Als Zusatzaufgabe bekam ich dann die Aufgabe die Variable a zuerst auf a=0 zu prüfen. falls das zutrifft, soll ich die Formel für die lineare Gleichung verwenden. b*x+c=0. ich hab jedoch keinen Schimmer wie ich das in Java ausdrücken soll. stimmt mein Ansatz, oder laufe ich grad auf dem Holzweg?
Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Tipps.


----------



## rme (29. Nov 2013)

Was erhältst du denn, wenn du bx + c = 0 nach x auflöst?


----------



## BlueCross- (30. Nov 2013)

rme hat gesagt.:


> Was erhältst du denn, wenn du bx + c = 0 nach x auflöst?



Achso jetzt habs ich verstanden, x = -c/b.

Merci, da stand ich mal voll aufm Schlauch


----------

